
Columbus, OH ranks top for being tech startup-ready - cdvonstinkpot
https://www.intelligentcommunity.org/index.php?src=news&submenu=News&srctype=detail&category=Press%20Coverage%202013&refno=813
======
cdvonstinkpot
Someone in a forum I frequent just made me aware of all this, so I thought I'd
share it here.

Columbus, OH has 7th best economy in the US:
[http://www.bizjournals.com/columbus/news/2012/09/10/columbus...](http://www.bizjournals.com/columbus/news/2012/09/10/columbus-
economy-ranked-7th-in-us.html)

Columbus, OH Tech Incubator: <http://www.techcolumbus.org/>

Looks like a nice place to start up...

